# Problema demone XScreenSaver [RISOLTO]

## jezet

Salve ragazzi, volevo sapere il nome del demone dello screensaver... perchè ad ogni avvio Xscreensaver mi chiede di avviarlo... 

[post=]		  

Warning:

The XScreenSaver daemon doesn't seem to be running

on display ":0.0".  Launch it now? 

[/post]

Grazie

Ciaoooo 

EgLast edited by jezet on Mon Aug 30, 2010 1:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

personalmente non lo uso, ma è un demone che trovi in /etc/init.d/   ?

Puoi anche provare a vedere cosa esce da 

```
qlist x11-misc/xscreensaver
```

 e regolarti di conseguenza.

Spero di non aver frainteso il post  :Smile: 

----------

## jezet

ciao ago, 

no il problema è proprio quello, il demone in /etc/init.d/ non c'è!!!

comunque dando il comando che mi hai suggerito ho trovato solo questo di interessante:

 /usr/bin/xscreensaver-demo 

Grazie,

ciaooooo

eg

----------

## ago

googlando diverse persone si lamentano del tuo stesso problema, e di interessante si trova questo  :Smile: 

----------

## jezet

ciao, si anche io ho visto che è un problema abbastanza diffuso... è per questo che ho deciso di chiedere a voi!!   :Laughing: 

comunque stavo pensando di aggiungere xscreensaver-demo ai programmi da avviare allo start-up di KDE... visto che non posso aggiungerlo al runlevel di default... 

pensi che possa funzionare?? 

oppure provare a copiare xscreensaver-demo all'interno di /etc/init.d/ per poi poterlo aggiungere al runlevel di default??

grazie, ciaoooo

Eg

----------

## ago

 *jezet wrote:*   

> oppure provare a copiare xscreensaver-demo all'interno di /etc/init.d/ per poi poterlo aggiungere al runlevel di default??

 

Potrebbe essere un'idea  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Scherzi a parte ciò che sta in init.d sono script (usa cat/nano/less per dare un'occhiata) roba invece come xscreensaver-demo sono binari

----------

## jezet

eh infatti... era solo una "ultima spiaggia"... che poi, tra le altre cose, non è nemmeno utile l'avvio di xscreensaver-demo, perchè ho provato ad aggiungerlo ai programmi da avviare allo start-up di KDE, e si avvia il programma per la configurazione degli screensaver, non parte solo il demone...

quindi sono di nuovo al punto di partenza... non riesco a capire il nome del demone di xscreensaver...

grazie ciaooo

eg

----------

## pierino_89

Di metterlo in /etc/init.d/ non se ne parla proprio, perché deve essere avviato dall'utente che lancia la sessione.

Comunque io ho /usr/bin/xscreensaver, e il man di xscreensaver dice:

 *Quote:*   

> GETTING STARTED
> 
>        For the impatient, try this:
> 
>        xscreensaver &
> ...

 

----------

## jezet

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Di metterlo in /etc/init.d/ non se ne parla proprio, perché deve essere avviato dall'utente che lancia la sessione.

 

Sisi non ti preoccupare, stavano scherzando, io l'avevo tirata là come ultima speranza, ma sapevo fosse impossibile...  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

cmq x farla avviare all'inizio, c'è un opzione (io parlo x KDE) nel systemsettings, ma è inutile, xkè si avvia il programma del settaggio e non solo il demone... (come dice giustamente il MAN di XScreenSaver! )

ciaoooo

Eg

----------

## pierino_89

Difatti tu devi lanciare xscreensaver, non xscreensaver-demo   :Smile: 

----------

## jezet

si ok, ma il problema è che se lancio xscreensaver con Alt-F2 parte il demone senza problemi... se invece dò xscreensaver da terminale succede questo:

******@****** ~ $ xscreensaver

e rimane impiantato lì così... non dà ne errori ne messaggi, ne ritorna la possibilità di dare comandi,  si impianta...

e questo mi fà pensare che sarebbe anche inutile la creazione di uno scriptino semplice semplice in bash, da inserire tra i programmi con l'avvio automatico...

grazie

Eg

----------

## pierino_89

Beh, di sicuro non va in background se non glielo dici tu. Anche se lanci apache o mysql direttamente dal bin restano appesi alla shell corrente  :Razz: 

Puoi aggiungere 

```
xscreensaver &
```

 ai programmi in avvio, o lanciare direttamente 

```
nohup xscreensaver
```

.

----------

## jezet

Ok, grazie mille x il supporto tecnico... adesso ho creato un scriptino in bash e l'ho aggiunto ai programmi di avvio automatico... 

Grazie ancora... 

ciaooo

Eg

----------

